# تلخيص PMP Process



## E.Mohamed Hendy (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اثناء بحثى فى الانترنت وجدت هذا الملف و أود ان اشارك اليوم بهذا الملف حيث انة بة شرح كافى
و هو عبارة عن تلخيص للـ pmp 
أرجو الاستفادة
شكرا


----------



## samipro (28 مارس 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 مارس 2009)

اخونا الكريم م محمد هندي
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mustafasas (29 مارس 2009)

و الله تسلم ايدك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Rony (29 مارس 2009)

الله يجزاك ألف ألف خير على الملخص


----------



## sam_fx (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مبروك (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aboyahia (30 مارس 2009)

مشكووووور اخى الكريم على هذة الاضافة


----------



## ابوأبي (30 مارس 2009)

الله يجعلها رصيد لك في الجنة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا..........


----------



## ahmad_eng (17 أبريل 2009)

Take care

PMBOK 3rd edition will no longer be supported after June

ahmed


----------



## حاتم سليمان (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 أبريل 2009)

ملف بالفعل رائع اخى الحبيب


----------



## alaa eldin farag (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نايف الشمري (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا

إضافة ممتازة لا غنى عنها لكل من يريد الإختبار


----------



## م الفا (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## CVLMASTER (7 مايو 2009)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور 












اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين











​


----------



## wisemsg (25 مايو 2009)

*الله يجزاك ألف ألف خير على الملخص*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ محمد على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وندعو لك اللة بلتوفيق الدائم


----------



## ehabebo84 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## وليدباسلامه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saryadel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير

و لو اأمكن نفس الملف علي الإصدار الرابع


----------

